# Great Pyramid of Giza Diorama



## T Bolt (Mar 20, 2011)

Didn't know where else to put this one to I put it here.

This is sort of a joint venture between mt son Jack (T Bolt Jr.) and myself for a school project of his that is due this Friday, so we still have a lot of work to do.

The diorama is of the Pyramid of the Pharaoh Kufu, also known as the Great Pyramid of Giza. It also depicts the 3 small pyramids if his 2nd, 3rd, and 4th favorite wives and the graveyard of tombs that stretch to the west and the Nile.

The first two pictures are artists interpretations of what it looked like after the 25 years of construction were completed.

The rest of the pictures show the progress to date. It is mostly made out of foam board, and what you see took us a couple of hours yesterday and the better part of today to do. Only 1/2 the pyramid was built so Jack can show the cut-away back and all the interior chambers in his presentation.

The pyramids will be covered very tiny brick pattern paper. The rest of the structures will be painted a sandstone color, and the ground will be painted with PVA glue and sprinkled with fine sand. The Nile at the bottom of the base will be blue painted.

Lots of work to do yet before Friday!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent! Brings back memories of a similar school project, though not on such a large scale, many, _many_ years ago.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 20, 2011)

Very cool Glenn.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 21, 2011)

Just seen this post Glenn not realizing when I made a glib remark about a diorama on your MiG GB that you were ACTUALLY building one. What a project and beautifully made and I'm sure it will go down well at school.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow....that is cool!


----------



## magnu (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent work Glen and Jack


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 21, 2011)

that's pretty cool!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 21, 2011)

A great project!
Awesome


----------



## mikewint (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nicely done Glenn, beats the heck out of those sugar cubes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2011)

Very well done so far, and I bet it is fun doing this together with your son.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's been fun working with Jack and doing something different, although it would have been better without the short deadline.

We put all the paint on it last night and did a lot of the detail work tonight. All that's left is to do is the sand. We should be able to finish that tomorrow night so Jack can bring it to school a day early on Thursday.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2011)

Great stuff. So after he gets an A+ and brings it home, what to do with it?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks terrific Jack and Dad !


----------



## javlin (Mar 23, 2011)

That is way to cool Guys and looks amazing  throw that pic out there w/sand  Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 23, 2011)

javlin said:


> That is way to cool Guys and looks amazing  throw that pic out there w/sand  Cheers


 
No clue. I don't have room for the models I complete. I'm hoping they'll keep it at school as long as possible!


----------



## P40NUT (Mar 23, 2011)

Excellent work. I really love egyptian history.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a quick update.
We put the sand on tonight so all that remains to be done is some touch-up and the labels. Jack has been working on his presentation, and that still needs a lot of work, but he doesn't give it until Friday so he should have it down by then.


----------



## woljags (Mar 24, 2011)

what a wonderful thing to be able to do with your son


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work my good man! My hat's off to you two!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 25, 2011)

I posted this on the wrong thread last night so I moved it here this morning.

It's all finished. Everything worked out OK except when the glue for the sand dried the paper covering of the foamboard base shrunk and curved the board pretty bad. Nothing I can do about it now with out taking the chance of cracking the whole thing, and Jacks presentation is tomorrow so we'll just have to live with it. If I do something similar again I'll glue wood reinforcing strips on the bottom so this doesn't happen.
Here's the finished pics:


----------

